# Fry question



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i have 2 week old mollies and some recently born mollies will they be okay together or should i get a new tank for the older ones?


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Older fry should be ok with the new borns if they are in their own tank. If you got em all in a community tank be sure to keep the stomachs of the rest of them full.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

okay thanks i have them in their own tank


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had brand new fry with previous fry 1"-1+1/2" long and they never bothered each other. But yes, keep them full & make sure they all get enough veggies & protein (bloodworms). In my experience that seems to tide them over & prevent conflict. My fries usually eat: blanched zucchini, carrot, or green beans (uncooked, I just toss em in the Ninja with a bit of de-chlorinated water), OmegaOne veggie flakes, and bloodworms. Sounds like a lot but they get a bit of each not a full feeding's worth to balance out.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

you should put them separately until they will grow 2 cm


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

i have 2 month old guppy fry nearly an inch in with a 2 wekk old molly and ive mixed fry before like a ten day gap ETC, again if they are kept full and have enought places to hide then they should be fine together


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Agree, keep them well fed.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they are fine to mix. if they cant fit in the others mouth then they shouldn't bother them until they reach sexual maturity. the fry should look like their stomach is about to explode thats how you know they are well fed.


----------

